# Online Partner Provisional Visa Subclass 309 / Payment via Credit Card Question



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello to everyone,

I'm in the process of getting my wife's application for her Visa and found this forum which has provided a big insight to a lot of questions we had.

Me and my wife are married for 3+ years and have a 10 month baby boy (with an Australian passport), and we have decided to move to Australia.

From my research, it is evident that my wife needs to apply for a subclass 309 Visa, which will later on become a Permanent Resident Visa.

We are currently located in Greece and decided to take the online application path, however the problem I have is that I read that if the payment is made by a credit card that does not belong to the applicant, the Visa Application must then be submitted by post!

I was considering using my own credit card since my wife doesn't have one, but this has now caught us by suprise.

My question therefore is, can someone verify that this is actually true?

I understand the security issues in stake, however its not like she is going to pay using _just anyone's_ credit card - its her husbands (mine!).

Any ideas or suggestions would be much appreciated!

Thanks again

Chris.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Nope not true at all. My husband's 820 online was paid by a credit card in my name.

Also your wife should get permanent straight up because of the length of your marriage.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Mish and thanks for your reply. I'm going to search for the information again to see double-check it. I can agree that immi.gov.au doesn't seen to state anywhere that the application needs to be sent via post in case of using someone else's credit card. 

Also, I saw that the application fee is now abit over 3,000. Any idea if this is paid in one installment or in two? I read on immi.gov.au that its two installments, without specifying the amount for each installment.

Thanks in advanced!

Chris.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi,

Same here, my partner paid with his credit card (I only had a debit card with $1000 limit)

It was $4500 for us (onshore) and pretty sure it was only in one installment


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks again for everyone's input.

I have found the section to which I was referring, which seems that you need to post the application when paying with someone else's credit card.

Please read here:

(Can post url, so please excuse the link)

immi.gov.au /Visas/Pages/checklists/309-100.aspx

Under the section "Charges":



> Charges
> 
> Pay the visa application charge.
> 
> If your sponsor has paid the visa application charge for you then you must provide the original receipt to show they have paid and you must lodge your application by post or in person.


I'm really confused now ....


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think you can safely ignore that outdated/incorrect information. Many applicants have lodged online with their sponsor's or other credit card with no issues. Fees must be paid in one instalment.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Chris that is outdated information. That is from when applications were lodged via post and the sponsor would pay the fees in Australia instead of providing credit card details on the application. 

Also it must be paid in one instalment. Also you can not start attaching documents until it is lodged and paid for and there is now a maximum of 60 attachments.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

I've decided to send them an enquiry using the "Australian Immigration Enquiry form for Europe" . Let's hope they answer soon enough!

I sent them another question two days ago, but still no answer. 

If anyone else can shed some light, I'd highly appreciate it.

btw, Maggie, the specific page/url was updated/ reviewed recently: 

Last reviewed Friday 22 August 2014

Don't know if they missed this, but its an important detail.

I'll let you know if I get a reply and what they said.

Thanks again.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Mish,

Thanks for your reply.

I have a feeling you are all correct, its just that the amount of money that needs to be paid is extremly large, so I just want to make sure I don't get stuck in a mess afterwards.

I trust you understand why I'm so cautious.

Cheers,


----------



## Mellie (Aug 25, 2014)

I paid for my husband's application with my credit card. 
It ended up helping when I went to get a visa extension for the USA because the USA wanted to know that I plan to go home after the extended period, and when you put in that sort of money for an Aussie visa, you're clearly planning on going home!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Those "last reviewed" notations on pages are useless. Just because they reviewed it unfortunately doesn't mean it's free of outdated information. They still have timetables up for the processing of partner visas that have been outdated for two years now. It is absolutely correct that you do not have to apply by post if your partner is paying for you. I too applied using my partner's card and applied online. The application payment is one installment only.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Ok, I've decided to go through with the payment tonight. I'll update this thread as I progress, just in case anyone else stumbles across the same problem 

On another note, will I need to still have two people complete "Form 888 Statutory declaration" , after which I'll scan and upload as a document?

Many thanks 

Chris.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Since you're applying offshore, they don't have to be Form 888s completed by Australian citizens or Permanent Residents. You just need a minimum of TWO statements from anyone, anywhere in the world about your relationship, signed and certified by the standards of whatever country you're applying from. (In the US we use notary publics, in the UK they use solicitors - not sure what standards are for Greece). They also need to provide a copy of government-issued ID (passport preferable) which needs to be certified as well. These are the only things that have to be certified if you're applying online. And yes, after you get them, you'll scan them and upload them as documents.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks so much for your reply CollegeGirl!

Since one of my sisters is currently living in Australia (AU Citizen), I'm going to ask her to fill in one form and send it over in PDF color format along with a scanned picture of her AU passport. Do you belieive this would be adequate? 

The second form will be filled by my second sister here in Greece who also has a AU password, but we'll get it witnessed by a Doctor. Again, I'll colour scan it with her AU passport.

In both cases, would I need to get any of the passports 'certified'? From what I've read, since they are going to be colour scans, we should be covered.....

Thanks again for your time.!

Chris.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Scanned color passport is fine - but the Form 888 (Aussies need to use Form 888 for you) will need to be certified. There's a huge long list of people who can certify in Australia, though, so it should be pretty easy for her. 

Your second sister has an AU passport? That means she's an AU citizen, so she'll need Form 888 as well. She'll need to follow Greek certification standards, though, since she's in Greece - so you need to find out what those are. You can always call your embassy and ask who can certify documents for Immigration purposes in Greece.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I actually just found out who can certify documents in Greece for you. Turns out it has to either be a Notary Public or the document has to be certified at the Embassy in Athens.

Certified Copies - Australian Embassy (See "In Greece")


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

CollegeGirl,

Thanks once again for your help. I came across the page you mentioned, however I was under the impression that since my second sister is outside of Australia, I could avoid going to the embassy or a notary public. The embassy is in Athens, which means travelling, and finding a notary public with an english stamp, can be challenging.

I have two more options I can think of, either getting a relative/friend who is a doctor, here in Greece, to fill in and sign the form - that way I should be covered, or get a friend from Australia to do the same as my sister (in Australia).

Would you happen to have any suggestions?

Many thanks once again!

Chris.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

There is actually no legal requirement to provide any forms 888 with a standard partner visa application. Obviously it will be very helpful if you can, but supporting statements can come in many forms: affidavits, statuary declarations or just a signed letter. In all cases it must be possible for the Department to contact the person making the statement. With the online form all you need to do is provide the details of at least 2 people who can vouch for you and who can be contacted by the Department. With a 3 year marriage and an Australian citizen baby you should have a pretty strong case anyway.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Nick,

I appreciate your time and reply. I can confirm that on the online application, we added two people (both doctors) here in Greece who can confirm our relationship, however I was under the impression that we need to also fill in two 888 Forms as well.

From what you are saying, its highly likely we won't need to get the 888 forms filled and signed;

If this is the case, do you believe I can proceed with the payment and submission of the application?

As a final question, am I able to present phone/electricity bills which have our home (common) address, but do not have both names ? Also these bills are in Greek, so I'm not sure if they need to be translated as well. Its just that here in Greece, you don't get bills with both names on them 

Thanks once again!

Chris.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

chrisp said:


> Nick,
> 
> I appreciate your time and reply. I can confirm that on the online application, we added two people (both doctors) here in Greece who can confirm our relationship, however I was under the impression that we need to also fill in two 888 Forms as well.
> 
> ...


I strongly advice to use forms 888 or similar whenever possible, but it is not a legal requirement, except in some specific circumstances (for people who are applying for a partner visa in Australia and have either had an application refused or a visa cancelled onshore).

I would recommend though that, as a minimum, you do get signed statements/ affidavits from your 2 witnesses and add them to your application.

You can use any documents that got either both or each of your names on it as long as it shows you are at the same address. If the document would be hard to decipher for a non-Greek, I'd have it translated.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Just wanted to update this thread. Today I finally proceeded with the payment via online using my Visa. I should note that I had to patiently wait while entering the VISA numbers.

In any casem the payment went through and I'm now waiting to hear back from the CO so I can begin attaching documents and photos.

I'll update my wife's VISA application progresses.

Thanks for everyone's time and help.

Much appreciated.

Chris.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Chrisph,

You should start uploading documents NOW..If the CO sees there are no document he might reject the visa straight away. It can take months before you hear from a CO but they need to have everything required when they start looking at your file. Just upload more if the CO asks you for more info.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Helene,

I just finished scanning our documents and saw your post and immediately begun uploading them 

I've uploaded 17 pictures and a number of documents. Do you think we need to upload more pictures or are we ok ? the picture are from various stages of our life , first trip together, wedding, engagement, family pictures etc.

Right under my wife's section there is 'Person 2" which is for me. I also uploded a few documents there (passport etc). 

I also saw the "Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia". Is this required? I also submitted the online application from my account, so I'm not sure if I need to also get the 40SP filled in by hand, scanned and uploaded.

Also, I'm not sure if I need to attached documents through my immi account since I've done it already through my wife's (she is the one applying for the VISA).

Finally, does anyone have any idea what time frame is provided after the VISA is granted, to enter Australia? 

I didn't see anywhere in the application asking when it would be best fit to travel to Australia. We have a lot of things to get done before being able to travel to Australia and we will surely need 4-5 months time from today!

Thanks!

Chris.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

I haven't been through 309 application so I'm not sure, but from what I've read:
- 40SP isn't required as you have done an online application. Form 80 is highly recommended though
- 17 pictures should be fine - be careful you are limited to 60 attachments so for a next upload you can merge documents together if you think they are in the same category to avoid reaching your limit 
- I don't think documents should be uploaded on both immi account, one is enough

Not sure for the time frame, I think it was a year. It can take a few months for the visa to be processed though


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Most embassies processing time is at least 9 months. 

The must enter date is determined by the medicals or police check whichever one is dated first. They are valid for 12 months and the must enter date is based on that.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

As per advice, we completed the Form 80 and uploaded it. I'm now waiting for one more Form 888 from a friend in Australia.

We also oppted to perform the medical examinations as per requirement. In the form we filled (and later on provided us with the HAP ID, it states that she needs to do the following tests:

501 Medical Examination 
502 Chest X-ray Examination 
707 HIV test 

My only concern here is that the only e-Medical center located here in Thessaloniki can only provide the 502 Chest X-Ray examination.

So I'm wondering now, what happens with the rest? Do I travel to another city or country to get them done or wait until the person processing our application contacts us (and I can then explain to them that we can't get all exams done here)?

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advanced!

Chris.

Correction: I've managed to contact the medical center for the Xray and they have referred us to another doctor for the rest of the exams


----------



## EmmaSteve (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello chrisp and i wish you good luck with your application. My partner and i will be applying for a PMV, could you please tell me where you got your documents certified? We are in Athens and i cant seem to find an answer on the internet. Thanks
Stavros


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello Stavro,

First of all, good luck with your Visa application 

To help save time and fustration, I'll explain what we've done for my wife's Visa.

I gathered all the required documents listed in the VISA application, via KEP. This took around a 1 1/2 month time.

All documents that are from a public service (dimos, army service, police, marriage and birth certificates etc) should have the apostile stamp on it. You can either get KEP to do this for you, or once you have the documents go to the appropriate office to get the apostile stamp on them. 

We then sent all the documents for official translation at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs - Translation department.

Once we got the documents back, translated, we simply scanned them in colour and uploaded them. 

The Statutory declarations (form 888) were made by two Australian Citizens located/living in Australia and witnessed by a police officer in Australia.

My understanding is that we do not require to certify the documents because they are scanned in colour (including passports, National ID cards - taftotita etc).

All documents have been uploaded and we are now waiting to hear from an officer - its been amlost a month now, so its probably still too early.

Payment was done online via my Visa, even though the application is for my Wife.

Hope this helps. If something isn't clear, please let me know.

Chris


----------



## EmmaSteve (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Chris and thanks for the info. When we have all the documents can we certify them at a KEP? and if yes is that done after the translation?


----------



## EmmaSteve (Nov 10, 2014)

Also how did you get the security checks done? At police station? Thank you..euxaristo poly


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Stavro,

KEP will only certify copies of original documents, however do you not need to certify your documents if you are going to apply online. All you need to do is scan, in colour, all translated (english) documents. When sending the documents for translation, they must have the apostile stamp and you must ensure you translate that as well (there is an option in the translation form where you can 'tick' to have the apostile stamp translated).

Regarding the police check - its actually called "Transcript of Criminal Record" - ποινικού μητρώου γενικής χρήσης. This is what you should ask for. KEP can also request it from the department of justice/police, on your behalf. This way you don't need to run around to all the different services.

Let me know if you need anything else.

Chris.


----------



## EmmaSteve (Nov 10, 2014)

chrisp said:


> Stavro,
> 
> KEP will only certify copies of original documents, however do you not need to certify your documents if you are going to apply online. All you need to do is scan, in colour, all translated (english) documents. When sending the documents for translation, they must have the apostile stamp and you must ensure you translate that as well (there is an option in the translation form where you can 'tick' to have the apostile stamp translated).
> 
> ...


OK,thank you so much for this important info. Where do I get the apostile stamp on my documents from?


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Stavro,

The apostille stamp is called Σφραγίδα τηε Χάγης and you can find the authorised centres who can stamp your documents here:

Σφραγίδα της Χάγης (Apostille) - Αποκεντρωμένη Διοίκηση Αττικής

If the link doesn't work, just search for "Σφραγίδα χάγης" on google - its the first search result.

You just take your documents there and they stamp/sign them behind the last page.

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## EmmaSteve (Nov 10, 2014)

chrisp said:


> Stavro,
> 
> The apostille stamp is called Σφραγίδα τηε Χάγης and you can find the authorised centres who can stamp your documents here:
> 
> ...


You are a life saver..if you come to Athens let me know..thank you so much..


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

No problems mate - Glad to help out, just as others did for me when I was trying to figure out what I had to do 

Good luck!

p.s Which city are you planning to settle in? We've got our eyes set to Melbourne.


----------



## EmmaSteve (Nov 10, 2014)

I was born in Melbourne and in 2007 was there for 2 years so if you need anything let me know also. We are thinking of settling in Melbourne for start where i have contacts and relatives and then maybe moving to Queensland.
I hope all goes well for you to..


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Stavro,

I was born in Sydney and lived there for a total of 19 years (I'm 37 at the moment), however I thought Melbourne would be something nice and refreshing. My parents live in Sydney, but my sister is in Melbourne, so we'll give it a shot! Melbourne is also considered Australia's Thessaloniki, which is where I currently live 

Queensland is also another alternative, nice weather and plenty of sunshine - just not sure how well jobs pay out there....


----------



## EmmaSteve (Nov 10, 2014)

Melbourne is good if you can handle the weathers bad habits. I am more of an bay-side person so that's we are considering Queensland at some point. As for jobs, i guess it all depends on which sector you will be looking to find a job in. Sydney is also nice, i would go there instead of Melbourne if i could.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Queensland is nice .

As for pay if you are paid under a federal award or have a workplace agreement you should be paid the same Australia wide. Where I work we are Australia wide and you get paid the same no matter what state you are in (we have an agreement).


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi to everyone,

I just wanted to ask an additional question and thought its best to continue within this thread, rather than opening a new one.

Today we received response from the Australian Embassy in Berlin.

They have requested some additional information, which is fine, however I'm puzzled by the following in their cover letter:



> *Timeframe for response*
> You must respond to this request within 28days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> 
> ...


My problem is that there is no direct email address and the footer in the letter only contains the address and site for the Australian Embassy in Berlin...

So, my question is how do I contact the officer? Do I just write my reply and upload it as a letter in the application area?

Any help of others who have been through this process would be much appreciated!

Thanks.

Chris.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

So they sent you a request via snail mail? That is very strange. 

I would upload the documents to your online account. I would also email the Berlin embassy quoting file reference number (their email address should be on their website).

There is also a Berlin thread. Maybe you can find someone with the same case officer as you and can provide you with the contact details (provide case officer initials only).


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Mish,

The request was via email - not snail mail 

I'll check up the berlin thread and try to contact the embassy.

Thanks!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

In that case just reply to the email address that sent the email to you


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Mish, the email address was a generic one ([email protected]) and the email says not to reply to this message . 

It's an automated message to notify us that the officer has provided comments/info in our account.

This is really silly - why don't they provide their contact details? 

When you were contacted by your officer, did they provide their email address ? How did you contact them back?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Each embassy is different I think. Ours had a real email address (not generic) and we emailes them directly.


----------



## Bill (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Chris,
How long did it take 4 u to get the visa? Did they ask for anything that u found odd?


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Bill,

We still haven't received the Visa and are waiting. Even though we had submitted all documents, the officer requested us to send our original marriage certificate and my wife's original birth certificate, along with a letter explaining where she was located during specific periods of time. 

We were then told not to upload any more documents and that we'll need to just take care of the medical examinations around June. 

I'm also considering doing what my sister did with her husband - they left for Australia before the temp Visa was issued (with a simple travel visa) and when notified by the officer, they left the country and re-entered a couple of days later.

I'll see what options we have a bit later on this year.

Cheers,


----------



## Bill (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Chris,
I wish you all the best with the visa !! We just applied yesterday for my wife.

From what I understand you uploaded the original documents (scanned) and they also requested you send them a couple of documents that you uploaded initially by normal mail?

How long did your sisters visa take to be granted?


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Bill,

Good luck with your VISA application. The first thing is that you must be aware that the waiting times are now 10-11 months. Greece's applications are processed by the Australian immigration office at Berlin.

We applied for my wife's Visa in October and our first contact with the officer was just after 2 months of our application.

My sister's husband had received his visa within 8 months, however that was back in 2012 

Regarding the documents, as I've said in previous posts in this thread, all documents can be scanned in colour (good quality) and uploaded to your immi account. Because there is a limit on the number of documents you can upload, its best to always group them into one file, if possible. For example, we scanned and uploaded in one file, both original (greek) and translated (english) documents. We did the same with the bills (electricity, OTE, Gas bill etc).

Finally, all documents, including the addition ones they requested, were uploaded to my wife's immi account. No documents were required to be sent via mail. Everything is done online (thankfully!)

Let me know if you have any additional questions.

Cheers,

Chris.


----------



## Bill (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Chris,

My wife did all the medical exams 1 week before we applied online. Hopefully they wont send her again for medicals.

Did you originally send the marriage certificate and birth certificate of your wife? Did they ask from you to upload them at a later stage because you forgot to upload them initially?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Bill,

I think its most likely they will request the medical examinations to be repeated again. I hope I'm wrong, but the medical examinations are valid from 6 months, which means if the processing of your wife's visa is going to take longer than 6 months (highly likely), then they might request the examinations to be repeated.

Regarding the documents they requested, we did not initially provide the birth certificate, so that was our fault - we thought with all the other papers we uploaded, it wouldn't be required but we were wrong. 

About the marriage certificate we initially uploaded the translated one only, but they wanted the original marriage certificate as well.

Hope this helps.

Thanks,


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Actually, medical exams are valid for one year.  It's only if processing takes longer than a year (not impossible since most of the EU is saying 10-14 months processing times these days) that he might need to get them redone.


----------



## Bill (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Chrisp and CollegeGirl,

I appreciate all the useful information.
I will keep the forum posted on my application progress.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Bill (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi,
In the 309 document checklist it says to do the following....

Two recent passport-sized photographs (45 mm x 35 mm) of each person included in the application.
These photographs should be of the head and shoulders only against a plain background.
Print the name of the person on the back of each photograph.

Whats the best way to upload these photos.....do I have to upload 2 photos and then upload the backside of the photo with the name printed on it?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You only need to upload one photo, and don't need to include the back. Those instructions are outdated and from when people provided paper applications.


----------



## Bill (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Chris and College Girl,

Will my wife be called for an interview as part of the 309 visa application?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Bill - some embassies interview and others usually don't. You may want to search for a thread on the forum for the embassy you're applying through and ask there - others applying through the same embassy as you know would know if interviews were typical or not.


----------



## Bill (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Chris,

Any progress on your visa application ?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Bill (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Chris,

I just received my first feedback after 2 months. I would like to contact them by email and I remember you were trying to find through which email you had to contact them by.

How did you end up contacting them ? They suggest through their website ? Is that what you did too ?


Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Bill (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Chris,

Since you applied 2 - 3 months before I did, I would like to know if your application has progressed at all. Any feedback would be helpful as it would be a helpful indication on my application timeframe.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## chrisp (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello to everyone here,

I just wanted to update this thread and let you know that today we received word from immigration and my wife's VISA has been finalized and GRANTED! She has received a Permanent Partner Visa - Subclass 100 straight away since we are together for over 2 years and have a child.

This is great news as we are now ready to book our tickets and get things rolling!

We applied on the 15th of October 2014 and received our grant 9/6/2015, which is 7 months and 3 weeks processing time.

Good luck to everyone else and thank you to everyone who helped us with our questions and problems during the critical visa application stage.

Chris.


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations to you both....


----------



## EmmaSteve (Nov 10, 2014)

Congratulations , BRAVO, where in Australia are you heading to chrisp?


----------

